# what one bicycle have you had the longest



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jun 9, 2017)

show pic,s of the bike and how long you have had it for


----------



## cds2323 (Jun 9, 2017)

I've had this 1936 Westfield with Columbus badge since 1995. It was my first complete prewar tank bike. The bike in my avatar I've owned since the early 80s. It was my first balloon tire bike that I rode for years. A bike crash with a car in 95 broke the frame. I built up some other frames right after that, but soon bought the Westfield and became a collector. The Westfield was 200$ and the most expensive bike I had bought at the time. Some of my friends thought I spent to much on an old bike. Many bikes have come and gone since then, but I've always hung on to it. It's always been my favorite rider.


----------



## phantom (Jun 9, 2017)

Bought this for my son in 81 or 82. His first BMX bike. It now just sits in my garage. 36 years


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jun 9, 2017)

22+ years


----------



## catfish (Jun 9, 2017)

I think this one. 20 Plus years.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Jun 9, 2017)

Have had this one 10 years now. One of my first 5 or so bikes. Still havnt seen another complete bike in this color but have seen a couple forks wearing it.


----------



## ranman (Jun 9, 2017)

Next month, 5 years collecting. Oldest bike is my first ballooner. Bought 4 years and 9 months ago.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jun 9, 2017)

I've had Tempest close to nine years, Germaine (Schwinn) at least five. This just isn't the computer where I have those pictures (I'll add a 'family picture' later).


----------



## CWCMAN (Jun 9, 2017)

30 + years


----------



## mrg (Jun 12, 2017)

My cousin bought this 55 spitfire brand-new at Pioneer Schwinn bike shop in Norwalk, he put the cycle truck goose neck, butterfly bars & custom pin striping on it, my dad ended up with it a couple years later,  we beat the poop out of it in the 60s and robbed bars, neck & seat to turn my 64 Sting Ray into a dirt bike ( it now has a OG cycle truck neck not pictured) I pulled it out of the backyard junkpile and back on the road in the late 70s and just put the tank on it last year.


----------



## mazdaflyer (Jun 12, 2017)

I've had this Sears 3speed since 1969, bought new,  ridden to college. Still rideable, one new set of tires, brake pads and cables.



 48 years...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff54 (Jun 12, 2017)

Only about 30 years now as, previously, I was to transitional to keep junk like this. Nothing fancy or special except to me b/c it reminded me of whenever I was 6-7 years old and the bike the bad boys were riding then. Black Schwinn's with ape bars, before the sting-ray.   And, as those kids were also poor and ignorant, trouble waiting to happen, although I've many opportunities to switch to chrome rims,, the 'bad boys', wouldn't have em in their budget and or, the idea wasn't fancy just tough. Not so tough today, [grin] but black and apes were the bad boy's choice in the day. . I tossed the orig. seat b/c the 95's are soo soft, yet, that seat is all cracked and ugly, scrappy like the whole bike is, , to suit the style,  and added china rear carrier 15-20 year ago. .


----------



## KelRod (Jun 12, 2017)

From white to orange and black to maroon in 30 years.


----------



## kccomet (Jun 12, 2017)

i think ive shown this one before, in a similiar thread but i like tripping down memory lane. my 1968 orange krate that i got new. ive had the bike almost 50 years. its the one bike i will never sell. nothing and i mean nothing 

 has been changed on this bike including the tires and tubes


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jun 16, 2017)

Had my '57 Schwinn Corvette since the summer of '80, 37 years!


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jun 16, 2017)

33 years...........................


----------



## bricycle (Jun 16, 2017)

Currently, or "Ever"?
Currently it has to be my "HI-lo"


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## Just Jeff (Sep 14, 2020)

Mine is a little newer than this forum, but I have owned it since I was in high school. I bought it in 1987.  It is a time capsule of late 1980's BMX


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 14, 2020)

I bought my 1949 Schwinn B-6 around 1985 for $75.00 with a springer. fenders, tank, rack, chain guard and truss rod fork were added a few years ago. had a bunch of Schwinn's in the 80's, more middleweights than fat tire, mostly mix and matched Schwinn parts, nothing like what so many of you have. this was the only one I kept.


----------



## schwinnderella (Sep 14, 2020)

My first nice boys balloon tire bike, purchased in 1977.


----------



## comet (Sep 14, 2020)

This is a Bob Jackson frame I got about 1975. It had been in a fire. I bought new Shimano Dura Ace components painted it blue and rode it for years. It had been hanging in garages for the last 20 years until about a year ago I repainted it and tuned it up. Still rides great.


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 14, 2020)

1941 Excelsior Dx. I've had it since I was in my early 20's. I'm 56 now.





I found a original tank and rack, then painted them.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Sep 14, 2020)

'36 Colson Double Bar Roadster .  Bought in 1995 ( With House paint on it )   Was a rider for many years................now in pieces..............


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 14, 2020)

I picked up this one the first year I started into this hobby.  I've had it for around 10 years now.


----------



## bloo (Sep 14, 2020)

Since the early 70s....


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Sep 14, 2020)

I don't have any current pictures of any of my old balloon bikes, and I just sold my oldest TOC to a fellow CABE member several weeks ago, so I've decided to show this nice Huffy Sportsman that I purchased on October 10, 1992, and still have the receipt.  I am the second owner.  I added the Brooks saddle, Raleigh lamp holder, and headlight, and inverted the bars.  I have had it hanging on a display wall for the last 15 years.  I also recently added new tires and pads within the last several weeks when I took it off the wall to ready it for sale.  It has a 3-speed SA with a rear coaster brake.  Hope you enjoy!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 14, 2020)

I bought this new in 1983 or 84. picture is from that timeframe.... $465.oo... still have it. still ride it. (added old man bars)


----------



## IngoMike (Oct 23, 2021)

I am not sure how I ended up on this thread but I think it needs a bump up.....
1911 Steyr Waffenrad, this was my first TOC bike and seems to be the start of when I went off the rails with collecting over 20 years ago. This bike was a Craigslist purchase about 1.5 hours away....I remember riding the bike around upon purchase and being stoked about riding a 100 year old bike, I was immediately hooked and looking for my next hit.


----------



## SoBayRon (Oct 24, 2021)

For me it is the ‘79 Spitfire that I picked up from a friend in 1982. I was with that friend at Phil’s Schwinn Bike Shop in Hawthorne, Ca when he bought it new. Still the old favorite.


----------



## kunzog (Oct 24, 2021)

Favorite, We used to sell these in the mid 70's  I made a few changes  along the years.  Have hade this one since  1975


----------



## 1817cent (Oct 24, 2021)

I have had this Hiawatha Super since 1994.  I installed a Nexus 7 speed on it in 2004.  Its not a Schwinn but will do in a pinch...


----------



## sworley (Oct 24, 2021)

I generally don’t keep bikes too long so here’s my longest - a Surly Pugsley fatbike I’ve had since 2010. I built this up from a frameset and it has seen numerous iterations over the years. I just replaced it with a 2021 Kona Woo so this will serve as a spare fatbike for my wife and friends this winter.


----------



## tacochris (Oct 24, 2021)

Built it 28 years ago...still have it and will die with it.  Planning to refurbish it soon.


----------



## Jon Olson (Oct 24, 2021)

1969/70 Schwinn Pea Picker I traded my daughter’s violet Fair Lady for when she was 12. She is 48 now and the Pea Picker is on loan to the U.S Bicycle Hall of Fame    Museum In Davis, Ca.


----------



## blasterracing (Oct 24, 2021)

My Shelby wartime lightweight, I’ve had since 1984.  This was the bike that started my obsession with Shelbys.  
Tim Newmeyer


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Oct 24, 2021)

sworley said:


> I generally don’t keep bikes too long so here’s my longest - a Surly Pugsley fatbike I’ve had since 2010. I built this up from a frameset and it has seen numerous iterations over the years. I just replaced it with a 2021 Kona Woo so this will serve as a spare fatbike for my wife and friends this winter.
> 
> View attachment 1501260




_You might want to hold on to that one because when you reach my age you might just want that color...........lol.._





_Not my oldest bicycle by a long shot, being only 3 yrs. old,.............as the bike I have I have owned the longest has been with me 41 years, *"BUT"*, one of my all time favorite riders, and yes, I *"DID" *order that color!!   Happy collecting all......!!

P.S.   
Pictures of the bike that has hung with me the longest, [41yrs.], to follow soon, as soon as I take it down from the hook on the second floor of the garage.  _


----------



## sworley (Oct 24, 2021)

@Mountain Trail Andy haha, possibly! If Surlys ever become collectible I might regret it. The first gen Pugsley is essentially the first production fatbike, at least from a mainstream mfg. Don’t worry, my Woo is purple, too!


----------

